# Simplest way to convert PDF forms to online submittable forms?



## tom79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quick question for any fellow developers.. i've got some PDF forms i need to convert into web forms and stick online. No real guidelines as to how it gets done, just the notion of giving people the option to fill out these forms online and submit them instead of having to print, fill out, and mail/fax.

The forms are basically text answers (like address,name etc) and check box's for various options.

Whats the simplest cheapest way to do this? I could create a html page for each form with all the questions on it, and have a script submit the answers via email or something like that, but i'm wondering if there's a pre-built solution that will convert PDF's into online forms or atleast take care of part of the process.. ? 

Any ideas/suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Buying Adobe Acrobat to create PDF files, it allows you to make text fields. Then you can upload the PDF file and have it be filled out online.


----------



## tom79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks.. but will that method support a submit button and have the filled out form automatically sent to us, or will the user have to save and email the form manually?


----------

